# Fall Cattle photos



## allenacres (Oct 26, 2008)

I took some photosyesterday and thought I would share.
Nyla our 5-1/2 yo alpha cow





Reba will be 4 in december. She was very docile and led like a lamb after I got the halter on her




Hey! Is that camera beet pulp? 




Freezerboy meets Wellington




Slow roast, who later went over my 4' no climb fence to get back to his mother. argh!!!!




itch scratch


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Oct 26, 2008)

Those calves do not like to be separated from Mom!  Makes separating them harder. I have heard many a story about separating beef calves from Moms.

Beautiful pics. In dairy I think the jerseys have the cutest faces but, I would say for beef it's the highlands!


----------



## amysflock (Oct 26, 2008)

Ah, Amy, looks like it's weaning time at Allen's Acres! What did Wellington and Freezer Boy think of each other? Is Sweet Pea in with them? (Is Wellington still a bull, or did you steer him?)


----------



## wynedot55 (Oct 27, 2008)

those are some goodlooking pics of your cows an calves.an those calves are way to cute.you have some nice baleage there as well.


----------



## Thewife (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok, I have to admit, your calves are cuter than mine!

It does make me wonder though. When I got my little tiny goat, my herd freaked out, BIG TIME!
I wonder what they would do if I added one of those!


----------



## amyquilt (Oct 27, 2008)

I just love Highlands!!! They are such beautiful creatures~!


----------



## pokacow (Oct 28, 2008)

Beautiful pictures & love your names!!  My cow was already used to goats but my goat had never seen a cow. He was so funny all bristled up making his ears pointy like horns!  He tries to butt the bull but scampers away when Nash takes a step towards him!  Cows are sooo cool, much easier than horses!  J


----------



## allenacres (Oct 28, 2008)

amysflock- FreezerBoy has been pretty kind to both calves, kinda like a babysitter. Sweetpea has been making sure everyone knows she is the boss. Wellington is still a bull, going to try and keep him that way and sell him. I really need to update my web page and add a for sale section.

SlowRoast is still pretty vocal about being separated from his mom but no longer going through the fence. 












He is a little bit of a loaner, only wants his mama


----------



## amysflock (Oct 28, 2008)

How funny! He looks like he's getting some brindle coloration. (Talisker's his dad, right? I think Talisker looks like a brindle mahogany, rather than red as he's registered.) And who's facing the camera in the bottom photo? Is that Slow Roast, too? I see some mahogany traits there, too, with the white along his sides. (I'm fascinated by this mahogany thing...both our girls are bred to a mahogany bull.)

Sweet Pea is probably so happy to be alpha over all the boys! Whee!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Oct 28, 2008)

Cute pics! I really do love the looks of the Scottish Highlands. I got to see one up close and personal quite a number of years ago and told DH I wouldn't mind having one.


----------



## Thewife (Oct 30, 2008)

It seems you are all sadly mistaken!
I showed these pictures to a 2yr old, he was quit adanant that they are all doggies, and they say "ruff ruff"!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Oct 30, 2008)

Kids are so cute and say the darnest things! I guess they are dogs. 

Hey, Nifty, this needs to be BYDogs.


----------



## wynedot55 (Oct 30, 2008)

now thats way to funny


----------



## allenacres (Nov 1, 2008)

amysflock said:
			
		

> How funny! He looks like he's getting some brindle coloration. (Talisker's his dad, right? I think Talisker looks like a brindle mahogany, rather than red as he's registered.) And who's facing the camera in the bottom photo? Is that Slow Roast, too? I see some mahogany traits there, too, with the white along his sides. (I'm fascinated by this mahogany thing...both our girls are bred to a mahogany bull.)
> 
> Sweet Pea is probably so happy to be alpha over all the boys! Whee!


Yes Talisker is his dad.  He looks similar to what Talisker looked like as a  youngster, however Kevin says he has more frosting. Maybe because Reba is a yellow cow and Taliskers mother was a red. Yeah I dunno why it says red on Taliskers papers, I agree with your, he is more brindle mahogany.  I will have to scan his photo that I saved when Five Star Farm had him advertised.

Yes that is SR facing the camera in the bottom photo. He only goes close to Wellington, but today I was able to get closer to him and he actually sniffed my hand 3xs and didnt run away. Baby steps.


----------

